# Any advantages of taking dbol 30mins before workout?



## gman22 (May 10, 2012)

Are there any advantages of taking your dbol 30mins before you workout? or is there any other length of time to take it to make you work out harder/better? I was told when i was on m1t to take it 30mins pre-workout but is this the same with dbol?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

gman22 said:


> Are there any advantages of taking your dbol 30mins before you workout? or is there any other length of time to take it to make you work out harder/better? I was told when i was on m1t to take it 30mins pre-workout but is this the same with dbol?


The only advantage would be a placebo effect. Just spread you dose through the day.


----------



## gman22 (May 10, 2012)

ok thanks mars!


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Don't underestimate the placebo effect!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I think youd be wasting the dbol this way, the pumps at the gym are short lived, go for the long term gains and spread the dbol out


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> I think youd be wasting the dbol this way, the pumps at the gym are short lived, go for the long term gains and spread the dbol out


I don't quite understand how he would be "wasting the DBOL".


----------



## gman22 (May 10, 2012)

ok thanks guys. im on 60mg dbol ED. dbol tabs are 10mg. so is 2xmorning, 2xlunch, 2xevening spread out enough or just take 1 every 2 hours?


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Jebus....what weight are you? What are you running with it?


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Why such a high dose ?

Any way take on wakening mid day and on the evening and 20mg of nova before bed


----------



## gman22 (May 10, 2012)

im only doing a high dose because im pretty sure they are well underdosed. Probably only 5mg in them


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

how do you know they are under dosed???


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

What brand ?? 30mg a day is plenty


----------



## gman22 (May 10, 2012)

they are red lion pharma. I know they suck but it was all i could get. Even on the tub it says take between 5-10 a day. So if they where dosed at 10mg they are saying take 100mg ED which is extreme to advise someone. It shows that even the UG lab wants people to knows they are under dosed im thinking


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

I drop 75% of my daily oral dose an hour pre workout and weather its a placebo effect or not, i get incredible pumps and my agression hits through the roof.


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

as said before,pumps dont last.go for spreading the dose out and long term gains


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

gman22 said:


> im only doing a high dose because im pretty sure they are well underdosed. Probably only 5mg in them


It's not that high a dose mate don't worry. As for placebo effect I've found doing 75% of days tabs about an hour pre wo does make a difference so I do it. Try it and if it works for you then no worries.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

always take my dose of dbol, or similar oral, 2 hrs pre-training. Extra strength from these works a treat, plus the pump is very good and a great motivational boost, which only pushes out extra reps.

i split taking my orals am, with breaky, and mid afternoon. Found no difference doing it this way to say every 3 hrs etc.

Don, why would you take 20mg tamox pre-bed? Surely you shouldnt be taking such meds if not needed. Will only weaken gear and tamox is quite liver toxic.


----------



## glenp (Mar 10, 2012)

you wouldn't be wasting them but in my opinon dbol has a half life of eight hours so would be better doing 10mg every 8 hours maintaing a constant level of hormones as opposed to peaking and then spending 16 hours recovering from the sudden drop in hormones


----------



## gman22 (May 10, 2012)

im currently doing 3 in the morning 3 30 mins before workout but now going to spread out 2 2 2 just to completely make sure i dont peak and trof if you get me haha. after my 2 weeks in i was planning on arimidex at .5 ED before bed, is this advisable? i seem to be pretty prone to gyno see. use the arimidex then clomid post cycle, is this ok?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

rectus said:


> I don't quite understand how he would be "wasting the DBOL".


That's because you spend all your time on the forum picking at people's posts and not contributing yourself


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> always take my dose of dbol, or similar oral, 2 hrs pre-training. Extra strength from these works a treat, plus the pump is very good and a great motivational boost, which only pushes out extra reps.
> 
> i split taking my orals am, with breaky, and mid afternoon. Found no difference doing it this way to say every 3 hrs etc.
> 
> Don, why would you take 20mg tamox pre-bed? Surely you shouldnt be taking such meds if not needed. Will only weaken gear and tamox is quite liver toxic.


It won't weaken gear and it should hopefully keep gyno at bay . and whilst you sleep your estrogen levels will be at there highest !!


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

gman22 said:


> im currently doing 3 in the morning 3 30 mins before workout but now going to spread out 2 2 2 just to completely make sure i dont peak and trof if you get me haha. after my 2 weeks in i was planning on arimidex at .5 ED before bed, is this advisable? i seem to be pretty prone to gyno see. use the arimidex then clomid post cycle, is this ok?


You will need clomid and nova post cycle


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

don1 said:


> It won't weaken gear and it should hopefully keep gyno at bay . and whilst you sleep your estrogen levels will be at there highest !!


Actually nolva significantly reduces IGF-1 which is a pretty significant side effect to consider if trying to gain muscle. Adex actually increases it so imo its better to control the aromatisation with adex than cure a symptom and reduce your IGF-1 with nolva.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Ginger Ben said:


> Actually nolva significantly reduces IGF-1 which is a pretty significant side effect to consider if trying to gain muscle. Adex actually increases it so imo its better to control the aromatisation with adex than cure a symptom and reduce your IGF-1 with nolva.


As I've said before yes nova reduces igf levels in women who are not on steriods.

Steriods and weight training increase igf levels which far outway any decrease


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

don1 said:


> Why such a high dose ?
> 
> Any way take on wakening mid day and on the evening and 20mg of nova before bed


Hardly a high dose 60mg is just about right, 30mg waste of rasions IMO!


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

30mg correct dosed dbol is a perfect dose , well if you are training and eating correct of course !!!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

I take mine 2 hours before i train...well when i do decide to take an oral as i avoid like the plague.....imo they will hit the peak within this time....so after taking them and training nutrient uptake will be better imo.....ive always done it this way....and will continue to regardless of experts and scientific evidence bollocks :lol:


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

pea head said:


> I take mine 2 hours before i train...well when i do decide to take an oral as i avoid like the plague.....imo they will hit the peak within this time....so after taking them and training nutrient uptake will be better imo.....ive always done it this way....and will continue to regardless of experts and scientific evidence bollocks :lol:


Well, it's clearly working for you mate


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> That's because you spend all your time on the forum picking at people's posts and not contributing yourself


Nice try, but I am not rising to the bait, boy.

I asked you to explain your reasoning behind what you said, please go ahead.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

rectus said:


> Nice try, but I am not rising to the bait, boy.
> 
> I asked you to explain your reasoning behind what you said, please go ahead.


No you didn't, there was no question in your post merely just a statement, boy x

Dbol has a half life of what, 4-5 hours? To get the full effects from it you would need to spread the doseage over the day. Half life AAS pretty much chooses for you when to take it if you know what your are doing and have done some research. If you are seriously using Dbol to grow, spreading the doseage over the day and keeping your blood levels steady is the only way it could work to its full capacity.

Taking all your dbol before a workout will only serve to give you 'insane pumps' and really, what's the point of that?!

Spread the doseage out and grow, or gub it before a workout and get pumps which have no real long lasting effects, easy choice to make. Apologies for any spelling mistake, bloody iPhone doing my head in xx


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> No you didn't, there was no question in your post merely just a statement, boy x
> 
> Dbol has a half life of what, 4-5 hours? To get the full effects from it you would need to spread the doseage over the day. Half life AAS pretty much chooses for you when to take it if you know what your are doing and have done some research. If you are seriously using Dbol to grow, spreading the doseage over the day and keeping your blood levels steady is the only way it could work to its full capacity.
> 
> ...


It wasn't made clear by the OP whether he meant his whole dosage for the day before a workout, or just part of the dosage before a workout, I assumed the latter. If you split it throughout the day, you can time it so you take a dose pre-gym. Although, there are lots of people who take their daily oral dose in one sitting, and don't notice any difference when compared to splitting it.

And I didn't appreciate your comment on how I do not contribute, it's unfounded and untrue. I have helped people on here and will continue to do so, unless they are complete imbeciles.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

don1 said:


> 30mg correct dosed dbol is a perfect dose , well if you are training and eating correct of course !!!


So with a half life of 4 hours what do you do for the other 12 hours of any given day? Exactly why 30mg is not such a good option, sure you will see 'some' gain from it but no where near what could be archived with a stable dose spaced to cover the entire 24hrs.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

People look into things far too much and look for a debate on anything.Take them spread out,or take them all at once,it will work just as well,you will gain just as well.The amount some people worry about half life and peak levels will prob be raising your cortisol levels and reducing your gains :lol:


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Pain2Gain said:


> So with a half life of 4 hours what do you do for the other 12 hours of any given day? Exactly why 30mg is not such a good option, sure you will see 'some' gain from it but no where near what could be archived with a stable dose spaced to cover the entire 24hrs.


As I said 30mg is more than enough ,And where's this spacing out come into it where did I say take in one go !!!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Pain2Gain said:


> So with a half life of 4 hours what do you do for the other 12 hours of any given day? Exactly why 30mg is not such a good option, sure you will see 'some' gain from it but no where near what could be archived with a stable dose spaced to cover the entire 24hrs.


Have you tried both methods?I bet you're just regurgitating broscience.I've tried both methods and it doesn't matter when you take them,gains were the same over many cycles of Dbol so I'll go by the evidence of my own body rather than broscience any day.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

don1 said:


> As I said 30mg is more than enough ,And where's this spacing out come into it where did I say take in one go !!!


for you maybe for me total waste of time, dunno bud did i say you take them in one go? common sense would tell me 30 over a day would leave you peaking and troughing through at least half of any 24hrs unless i suddenly lost ability to add


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

gduncan said:


> Have you tried both methods?I bet you're just regurgitating broscience.I've tried both methods and it doesn't matter when you take them,gains were the same over many cycles of Dbol so I'll go by the evidence of my own body rather than broscience any day.


Dont do bro science chap i do what works and for me spread out and at least 60mg is where its at, and yeah tried both ways all pre work out is crap imo,


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

and to the OP

its just advice fella do what ever the Fu'k you wanna do!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Pain2Gain said:


> Dont do bro science chap i do what works and for me spread out and at least 60mg is where its at, and yeah tried both ways all pre work out is crap imo,


Ah you missed out the 'IMO' bit in your post where you said that taken preworkout would get 'nowhere near' as much gains,which is complete nonsense.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

gduncan said:


> Ah you missed out the 'IMO' bit in your post where you said that taken preworkout would get 'nowhere near' as much gains,which is complete nonsense.


really!? Lmao


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

don1 said:


> As I said 30mg is more than enough ,And where's this spacing out come into it where did I say take in one go !!!


I agree, if you have have proper dbol, 30-40 is enough............................i did genuine pharma march blue hearts that i personlly bought back from thailand and 50 ed was too much for me............... in a few months i'm gonna try var/winny and dbol altogether at 50mg each and see what happens. my liver tests are fine btw


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Pain2Gain said:


> really!? Lmao


An eloquent response which is making me wonder if I may in fact be wrong.Actually,no its just the response of someone who can't think of anything to say as they know they are talking crap.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

gduncan said:


> An eloquent response which is making me wonder if I may in fact be wrong.Actually,no its just the response of someone who can't think of anything to say as they know they are talking crap.


mate , it was simply a response to that of an idiot who states some people will debate anything and look whos here debating, and that the only thing you can find to pick at in my last post was IMO! exactly why im lmao at you


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Pain2Gain said:


> mate go f'ck yourself, it was simply a response to that of an idiot who states some people will debate anything and look whos here debating, and that the only thing you can find to pick at in my last post was IMO! exactly why im lmao at you


I'm not debating anything,I dislike when people pass information as fact when it isn't.Watch your mouth young man,learn some manners.You don't sound like you are 'laughing your ass off' (is that what the kids say these days?)you sound like you're getting angry and upset cos I disagreed with you.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

gduncan said:


> I'm not debating anything,I dislike when people pass information as fact when it isn't.Watch your mouth young man,learn some manners.You don't sound like you are 'laughing your ass off' (is that what the kids say these days?)you sound like you're getting angry and upset cos I disagreed with you.


i'm not getting anything because you disagre with me, your txt on a screen! i dont however have to except people telling me my opinion is nonsense its my opionion, i'm entittled to that. hardley a kid mate im 35! so why dont you get of your high horse old man


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Ginger Ben said:


> *Actually nolva significantly reduces IGF-1* which is a pretty significant side effect to consider if trying to gain muscle. Adex actually increases it so imo its better to control the aromatisation with adex than cure a symptom and reduce your IGF-1 with nolva.


Lol, what a load of parroted bollox. Show me one *relevant* study And adex with dbol is one thing that will reduce gains, thats why nolva is the prefered choice for gyno prevention on dbol cycles.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2012)

this is one of those things people argue about unnecessarily, i suspect, like meal frequency that it's far less important WHEN you take it, rather that you just fockin take it.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i just take 10 dbol am and 10 dbol pm .

i use novaldex as well because of dbols mechanism of action .


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Mars said:


> Lol, what a load of parroted bollox. Show me one *relevant* study And adex with dbol is one thing that will reduce gains, thats why nolva is the prefered choice for gyno prevention on dbol cycles.


Neuroendocrine Regulation of Growth Hormone and Androgen Axes by Selective Estrogen Receptor Modulators in Healthy Men

Birzniece V, Sata A, Sutanto S, Ho KKY. Neuroendocrine Regulation of Growth Hormone and Androgen Axes by Selective Estrogen Receptor Modulators in Healthy Men. J Clin Endocrinol Metab:jc.2010-1477. Neuroendocrine Regulation of Growth Hormone and Androgen Axes by Selective Estrogen Receptor Modulators in Healthy Men

Context: In men, the stimulation of GH and inhibition of LH secretion by testosterone requires aromatization to estradiol. Tamoxifen, a selective estrogen receptor modulator (SERM), possesses central estrogen antagonistic effect but peripheral hepatic agonist effect, lowering IGF-I. Thus, tamoxifen is likely to perturb the neuroendocrine regulation of GH and gonadal axes. Raloxifene, a SERM, is used for therapy of osteoporosis in both sexes. Its neuroendocrine effects in men are poorly understood.

Objective: The aim was to compare the impact of raloxifene and tamoxifen on GH-IGF-I and gonadal axes in healthy men.

Design: We conducted a randomized, open-label crossover study.

Patients and Intervention: Ten healthy men were randomized to 2-wk sequential treatment with tamoxifen(10 and 20 mg/d) and raloxifene (60 and 120 mg/d), with a 2-wk intervening washout period.

Main Outcome Measures: We measured the GH response to arginine and circulating levels of IGF-I, LH, FSH, testosterone, and SHBG.

Results: *Tamoxifen, but not raloxifene, significantly reduced IGF-I levels by 25* {+/-} 6% (P < 0.01) and *increased SHBG levels by 20 *{+/-} 7% (P < 0.05) at the higher therapeutic dose. There was a nonstatistically significant trend toward a reduction in the GH response to arginine with both SERMs. Both drugs significantly increased LH, FSH, and testosterone concentrations. The mean increase in testosterone (40 vs. 25%; P < 0.05) and LH (70 vs. 30%; P < 0.01) was significantly greater with tamoxifen than with raloxifene treatment.

Conclusions: *Tamoxifen*, but not raloxifene, *reduces IGF-I levels.* Both SERMs stimulate the gonadal axis, with tamoxifen imparting a greater effect. We conclude that in therapeutic doses, raloxifene perturbs the GH and gonadal axes to a lesser degree than tamoxifen.

and....

Birzniece V, Sutanto S, Ho KKY. Gender Difference in the Neuroendocrine Regulation of Growth Hormone Axis by Selective Estrogen Receptor Modulators. Journal of Clinical Endocrinology & Metabolism 2012;97(4):E521-E7. Gender Difference in the Neuroendocrine Regulation of Growth Hormone Axis by Selective Estrogen Receptor Modulators

Context: In men, GH secretion is stimulated by estradiol derived locally from aromatization of testosterone. Recently, we showed that local estrogen also plays a major role in the central regulation of GH secretion in women. Tamoxifen and raloxifene are selective estrogen receptor modulators (SERMs), drugs that block central estrogen action but exert estrogen-like effects in the liver, inhibiting hepatic IGF-I production. The relative impact of SERMs on the GH-IGF-I axis in men and women has not been investigated.

Objective: The aim of the study was to determine whether there is a gender difference in the impact of SERMs on the GH-IGF-I axis.

Design: We conducted a comparative, randomized, open-label, crossover study of tamoxifen and raloxifene.

Patients and Intervention: Ten healthy postmenopausal women and ten healthy men were randomized to 2-wk sequential treatment with tamoxifen (10 and 20 mg/d) and raloxifene (60 and 120 mg/d) with a washout of 2 wk between treatments.

Main Outcome Measures: The GH response to arginine, IGF-I, testosterone, and SHBG was measured.

Results: In women, but not in men, tamoxifen significantly attenuated the GH response to arginine. The GH response was not significantly blunted by raloxifene in both sexes. Both SERMs significantly reduced mean IGF-I levels to a similar degree in men and women. In men, both SERMs significantly increased LH and testosterone levels.

Conclusions: In summary, GH secretion was blunted by tamoxifen in women in the face of reduced* IGF-I feedback inhibition but not in men* in whom the gonadal axis was stimulated. We conclude that potential b*lunting of GH secretion in men by SERMs was counteracted by concomitant central stimulation of GH secretion by testosterone. In therapeutic doses, tamoxifen may induce detrimental metabolic effects in women, but not men.*

http://thinksteroids.com/forum/steroid-forum/arimidex-vs-nolva-impact-134320657.html


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

m118 said:


> Neuroendocrine Regulation of Growth Hormone and Androgen Axes by Selective Estrogen Receptor Modulators in Healthy Men
> 
> Birzniece V, Sata A, Sutanto S, Ho KKY. Neuroendocrine Regulation of Growth Hormone and Androgen Axes by Selective Estrogen Receptor Modulators in Healthy Men. J Clin Endocrinol Metab:jc.2010-1477. Neuroendocrine Regulation of Growth Hormone and Androgen Axes by Selective Estrogen Receptor Modulators in Healthy Men
> 
> ...


Exactly my point, the whole study apart from the red bit is irrelevant to us because IGF-1 is stimulated by GH, take a look at studies showing mthandrostenolone's effects on GH.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

A'dex inhibits gains...goddamn it, I was hoping that was more BS broscience...thks for nuthin Mars!! JK man!


----------



## PexX (May 14, 2012)

Currently taking 20mg Dbol in the Am and 20mg around 6pm...Than train at 7pm. Not sure if placebo or not but i do get a sense of heightened well being just before i train which tends to push me more. Not recognised that i get more of a pump (yet) from doing this but i am only at the end of my first week on cycle.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Androgen levels in men are never constant, they rise and fall during the day, and can be stimulated by intense exercise.

I got killer gains on 20mg dbol before, strength was damn good. I think they were the Thai blue ones I took.

I did take them before training and loved the pumps, also the enthusiasm as well.

If the biggest spike of androgens is in the morning (circadian rhythm), and cortisol is the highest, why not have a bigger dose in the morning?

I would like to focus on the use of nolva vs. an AI for dbol cycles.

This type of debate will be very important.

I know nolva elevates SHBG and thus binding more free testosterone but dbol does the opposite.

AI offers less binding, yet estrogen is a good thing for gains.

Not to mention dbol can be notorious for gyno.

But dbol also taxes the liver and some feel this is where the IGF-1 bump comes from with dbol.

Lets not let this get personal it will ruin the flow of the thread.

Id like some more debate on nolva vs AI if anyone would like to chime in.

I would have thought AI over nolva.

I did find it interesting that although nolva lowered IGF-1 levels in men, it bumps gonadotropins which bump T levels.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Do we still not know why testosterone drops so much during resistance training?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

rectus said:


> Do we still not know why testosterone drops so much during resistance training?


It does not drop, it elevates, along with GH.

Long distance and endurance athletes will have the opposite effect.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

hackskii said:


> It does not drop, it elevates, along with GH.
> 
> Long distance and endurance athletes will have the opposite effect.


Wtf? So why does a documentary on the National Geographic: "The Science of Steroids" tell me otherwise? A massive drop in testosterone and rise in cortisol. Adding in AAS increases that level of course, but I am talking naturally.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

rectus said:


> Wtf? So why does a documentary on the National Geographic: "The Science of Steroids" tell me otherwise? A massive drop in testosterone and rise in cortisol. Adding in AAS increases that level of course, but I am talking naturally.


lowering cortisol is one of the non-AR mediated modes of action of many AAS


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

rectus said:


> Wtf? So why does a documentary on the National Geographic: "The Science of Steroids" tell me otherwise? A massive drop in testosterone and rise in cortisol. Adding in AAS increases that level of course, but I am talking naturally.


Are you saying that during intense resistance training like lets say squats or dead lifts they say that it lowers testosterone and elevates cortisol?

Technically that is wrong and technically right, but they didn't explain.

Between 20 and lets say 40 minutes GH and testosterone spikes higher than normal base values, with high intensity resistance training.

But spending lets say 2 hours in the gym, testosterone is lower and cortisol is higher.

That is one reason why I explained why long endurance athletes typically have lower or sub low testosterone levels, which probably explains why they look so emaciated.

Sure they are lean, but not muscular.

Now, lets look at a sprinter, his work is high intensity training, and he not only is lean but carries much more muscle than an endurance athlete.

This is one reason why getting in, and getting out of the gym with high intensity training is so good.

Lo, like I said, doing lets say dead lifts if they took blood from you and you did some intensity, you would show a spike in testosterone and Growth Hormone.

Tabatas is another one that ramps up GH levels and it is done in just minutes, but probably has something to do with hypoxia too.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Androgen levels in men are never constant, they rise and fall during the day, and can be stimulated by intense exercise.
> 
> I got killer gains on 20mg dbol before, strength was damn good. I think they were the Thai blue ones I took.
> 
> ...


We know that the first highlighted part is especially true with dbol.

We know that dbol is notorious for gyno because it converts to methylestradiol which has a 30% higher affinity for binding to estrogen receptors.

We all want to prevent gyno on cycle, to do this on a dbol cycle requires adex in amounts that will impact on gains.

This leaves nolva as the best prevention for gyno on dbol cycles, we know it works and we know that it doesn't impact on gains so all anecdotal evidence points to nolva as the best choice.

Regardless of studies there is far too much real world evidence over many many years to ignore the fact that adex (for gyno prevention) on dbol cycles is pointless and nolva is the only choice.

If all you want to do on your dbol cycle is manage excess estrogen then there is no point adding adex as you would be better off just using tbol instead.


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

placebo


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Mars said:


> We know that the first highlighted part is especially true with dbol.
> 
> We know that dbol is notorious for gyno because it converts to methylestradiol which has a 30% higher affinity for binding to estrogen receptors.
> 
> ...


There was a recent thread where I said Nolva was better with Dbol but got medical studies and all sorts of sh1t fired at me! :lol:

If you don't want water weight then don't run dbol IMO

Just glad somebody agrees with me now!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Mars said:


> We know that the first highlighted part is especially true with dbol.
> 
> We know that dbol is notorious for gyno because it converts to methylestradiol which has a 30% higher affinity for binding to estrogen receptors.
> 
> ...


Fantastic post mate, awesome.

I know so many guys that got gyno from even low doses of dbol.

Back in the day 30 years ago, I used low dose dbol and got great gains, but then again anavar only came in 2.5mg:lol:

I am all out of reps, but tomorrow, you deserve some.

Thank you for taking the time to explain that.

Why does it convert to methylestradiol, I read due to aromatase but not sure why?

I am glad the thread is back on track.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

very interested in this as my first dbol cycle gave me very light possible gyno, so i came off it. But i have loads of dbol blue heart left so i'm adding them to winny and test next month.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I thought this was interesting:

Methandrostenolone is subject to extensive hepatic biotransformation by a variety of enzymatic pathways. The primary urinary metabolites are detectable for up to 4 days, and a recently discovered hydroxymethyl metabolite is found in urine for up to 19 days after a single 5 mg oral dose. Several of the metabolites are unique to methandrostenolone. Methods for detection in urine specimens usually involve gas chromatography-mass spectrometry.


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

just a quick 1.sorry for hijacking this thread.im 6 weeks in on a dbol cycle.doing 60mg a day spreadout.still no gyno signs.am i 1 of the lucky ones or could it still kick in?


----------

